
Startup Solves ‘Star Wars’ Droid Puzzle - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/20/business/media/start-up-solves-star-wars-droid-puzzle.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-3&action=click&contentCollection=Media&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&pgtype=article
======
chrisbennet
The solution is probably a bit like this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballbot](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballbot)

~~~
joezydeco
More like this: [https://xkcd.com/413/](https://xkcd.com/413/)

